# Carter RX1 or Like Mike



## Geoff Rogers (May 20, 2008)

My carter quickie 1 is dead, looking for a new release. I mainly shoot target with scores around 1350 for FITA round. Bow is a Vantage elite.
Any opinions?


----------

